# Hi from North Carolina



## Ark & Asylum (Apr 9, 2012)

We have 3 children, 9 cats, & 2 dogs (& koi)....thus the name "Ark & Asylum." :razz: I recently learned that our oldest cat, Irma, has Struvite crystals in her urine so I'm putting her on a raw food diet....well....I am putting ALL the cats on the raw food diet, but it's because of her. I figure if she's got struvite crystals, the probably the rest will get them from the food too, eventually. So I'm here to learn.

Thanks!

Jamy & Kevin
Max, Cade & Avery
Irma, Cleo, Towneycat, Muther Kitty, Cinnabon, Scuff, Red, Rosa & Moon
Lila & G
+ the koi.


----------



## Ark & Asylum (Apr 9, 2012)

*My zoo*

I could write a LOOOONG post about all our cats & critters, but it would be easier on everyone to just supply some photos & links to my blog. LOL

Chow time!









My spoiled cat, Irma
http://365happythings.blogspot.com/2011/03/68-my-rotten-cat-irma.html

Our Feral Cat Family
Joy 365: #85 Our Feral Cat Family

Muther Kitty & the koi
Joy 365: #261 Muther Kitty & the koi

Poor Ol' Cinnabon (who will be losing weight VERY soon...)
Joy 365: #178 Poor Ol' Cinnabon

Scuff gets no respect
Joy 365: #34 Silliness part Nine: Scuff gets no respect


----------



## Ark & Asylum (Apr 9, 2012)

1 more photo....


----------



## Ark & Asylum (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm learning a lot from the raw meat diet forum. Thanks!


----------



## Ark & Asylum (Apr 9, 2012)

*1 more "dinner" photo. ;o)*

I have tons of pictures of my pets, but to me, the cutest ones are when they're all together eating and being so sweet to each other. They all get along well, but they also tease and pick on each other a lot too.

Lila is on the left, Irma is in the middle, and G is on the right.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a beautiful cat family you have! I read your feral blog. How sweet! Thank you for saving the mother cat and kittens!

In the feral cat section of Cat Forum there is a sticky called Taming and Caring for Feral Kittens and Cats. Heidi has a wonderful article on helping socialize feral cats. Lots of great tips. http://www.catforum.com/forum/598849-post.html

What part of NC are you in? My sons live in NC now. One in Chapel Hill and the other in Asheville. Are you a part of a TNR group? Im glad your on Cat Forum. I look forward to more pictures and stories!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Re: your first photo - Wow, 8 cats in one frame! A record. I'm going to try that.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I really enjoyed reading your blog and seeing your photos. The story of how you gave the feral cat family a home was wonderful. 
Great pictures of everyone eating together! Your cats are beautiful. 

What part of North Carolina are you from? I lived in Asheville NC for twenty years
before moving back to Virginia then finally ending up here in Florida.


----------



## Ark & Asylum (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks!!! The only time all of my cats are together like that is when they are eating. The rest of the time they are out in the woods or sleeping somewhere....or killing some poor rodent or snake. LOL I'm just outside of Greensboro in a little bitty town called Summerfield. We are about 1.5 hours from Chapel Hill & maybe 3 hours from Asheville (I love the mountains & lived in Blowing Rock for 5 years).


----------



## the_albino_1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome, Jamy, Kevin, and the rest of your ark members. 
You're pets are adorable.


----------



## Markl9999 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow! So many pets! My daughter would be in heaven. I'm in the process of recueing a mother and 5 kittens from my back yard, but am unsure of how to approach it. I think my cat, also an adopted stray, was from this same cats litter last year.


----------



## Ark & Asylum (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you! Junebug is cute! Congratulations on her weight loss!


----------



## zyde (Apr 19, 2012)

so cute!!




Ark & Asylum said:


> 1 more photo....


----------



## Ark & Asylum (Apr 9, 2012)

Markl9999 said:


> Wow! So many pets! My daughter would be in heaven. I'm in the process of recueing a mother and 5 kittens from my back yard, but am unsure of how to approach it. I think my cat, also an adopted stray, was from this same cats litter last year.


Trust me...I didn't plan it this way. LOL We had a mother cat & five babies show up here too. Muther Kitty was friendly, but all the babies were feral & by the time we got them tamed (except 1) they were past the "cute adoptable kitten" age. I'm just grateful they are't solely indoor cats & we have a few acres for them to enjoy.


----------

